# Counter Strike Source ERROR PLEASE HELP!



## VaPooRize (Jan 2, 2008)

Ever since i purchased this computer i have not been able to play on the maps nuke and inferno in counter strike source. When i join the server, i get to sending client info and then receive this error : failed to lock vertex buffer CMeshDX8::LockVertexBuffer. The cal season 10 is coming up and i need to solve this problem. I have reinstalled all of my video card drivers and also downloaded the newest version of direct x. i have no idea what to do. PLEASE HELP!

Here are my specs
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
Memory: 2048MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS 
Driver Version: 6.14.0011.6375 (English)


----------



## edgarsohi (Jan 4, 2008)

Try to update your vga drivers, if not, try reinstalling game, Delete from steam, and delete folder from programm files, steam, steamapps, counterstrikecource.
reinstall game.
Not sure about its help, but its fixed all my problems with steam downloadable games.


----------



## shicken_man93 (Aug 26, 2007)

i had the same problem and I HAV THE SOLUTION! (wel it workd 4 me)
try freein up sum space by uninstallin programs u dont use and the go to
C:\Program Files\Valve\Steam\SteamApps\ure username here\counter-strike source\bin and delete a file called vidcfg.bin (delete from recycling bin too)...then create a new EMPTY folder and rename it vidcfg.bin
Then change ure colour quality settings to 16 bit NOT 32 bit.
try this and post the result...i did this with 3 of my source games that had this prob (CSS, DoD Source and halflife deathmatch and so far none hav crashed but im not sure if u hav 2 do this everytime u play) AND UPDATE URE DRIVERS
:up: gd luk!


----------



## JoshLasek (Feb 22, 2008)

shicken_man93 said:


> i had the same problem and I HAV THE SOLUTION! (wel it workd 4 me)
> try freein up sum space by uninstallin programs u dont use and the go to
> C:\Program Files\Valve\Steam\SteamApps\ure username here\counter-strike source\bin and delete a file called vidcfg.bin (delete from recycling bin too)...then create a new EMPTY folder and rename it vidcfg.bin
> Then change ure colour quality settings to 16 bit NOT 32 bit.
> ...


This didn't work for me, I still get a black screen and eventually a runtime error which forces me to hard reboot my computer. My computer Specs are enough to adequately run CT Source, and after 3 re-installs, I still cant
Processor Information:
Vendor: GenuineIntel
Speed: 1595 Mhz
2 logical processors
2 physical processors
HyperThreading: Unsupported
RDTSC: Supported
CMOV: Supported
FCMOV: Supported
SSE: Supported
SSE2: Supported
3DNOW: Unsupported

Windows Version:
Windows XP (32 bit)
NTFS: Supported

Video Card:
Driver: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family
DirectX Driver Name: igxprd32.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.10.4864
DirectX Driver Version: 6.14.10.4864
Driver Date: 24 Aug 2007
Desktop Color Depth Not Detected
Monitor Refresh Rate Not Detected
DirectX Card: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family
VendorID: 0x8086
DeviceID: 0x27a2
Number of Monitors: 1
Number of Video Cards: 1
No SLI or Crossfire Detected
Primary Display Resolution: 1280 x 800
Desktop Resolution: 1280 x 800
Primary Display Size: 12.60" x 7.87" (14.84" diag)
32.0cm x 20.0cm (37.7cm diag)
Primary Display Type Not Detected
Primary Bus Type Not Detected
Primary AGP GART Not Detected
Primary VRAM: 128 MB
Primary Monitor Vendor Not Detected
Primary Monitor Model Not Detected
Supported MSAA Modes Not Detected

Game Display Settings
Counter-Strike: Source Resolution: 1024 x 768 (Fullscreen)
Counter-Strike: Source MSAA Disabled

Sound card:
Audio device: Realtek HD Audio output

Memory:
RAM: 1525 Mb


----------



## Ferendon (Aug 13, 2003)

There have been some problems running the half-life engine in widescreen resolutions.


----------



## shicken_man93 (Aug 26, 2007)

try this...go to your games list on steam and right-clik on CounterStrike: Source....then go to properties and clik on "Set Launch Options"...paste in2 the box.... -dxlevel 70
then do wat i sed in my last post and try agen


----------

